# 니작은 미소면 또 담담해지고



## 82riceballs

Hi Everyone! Happy New Year!

I had a quick question about the phrase- 니작은 미소면 또 담담해지고

It's from the song Wedding Dress:
니가 그와 다투고
때론 그 땜에 울고
힘들어 할 때면 난 희망을 느끼고
아무도 모르게 맘 아-아-아프고
니작은 미소면 또 담담해지고

I understand that it means something along the lines of "Your faint smile makes me calm again" but what does it I'm confused as to what 면 is doing after a noun?

Isn't 면 usually used after a verb? 먹으면, 하고싶으면, ...
Really confused right now.

If you could explain to me what this means, that'd be great- thanks so much!!!


----------



## Kross

새해 복 많이 받으세요! ^^ (Happy New Year, 82riceballs)

Yes, you are correct. ~면 usually comes right after a verb. It turns a sentence into a conditional one. For example, 나는 배가 고프*면* 잠을 잘 자지 못한다. (If I am hungry, I cannot sleep well) 

As you pointed out, It can also serve as an article to clearly distinguish the noun in front of ~면 from the rest of a sentence and emphasize why the noun is required to result in making me clam here.  

source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000087235&q=면&page=2


----------



## vientito

Kross, the way you have translated that 

would I say like this
"니작은 미소라도 또 담담해지고" ?

Is there any difference in subtlety between usage of the two 조사, 면 & 라도 ?


----------



## Kross

Hello and Happy New Year, vientito

I am sorry for my bad translation making you confused. So I decided to get rid of it from my previous post.

I can assume why you brought up ~라도 here as it is commonly equivalent to even in English.

I think it is okay with either ~면 or ~ 라도. But there is a subtle difference in meaning between them. 

For ~면, it is your faint smile that makes me calm again. (Please consult my previous edited post) 

For ~라도, even your faint smile, which might be meaningless to you, makes me calm again.


----------

